# I drove the "2010 Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera" last week...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

One hellaciously wicked sled. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/17/2010-lamborghini-gallardo-lp-570-4-superleggera-first-drive/

Let me know if you have any questions.

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

have I told you lately that I hate you?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

6 Brit said:


> have I told you lately that I hate you?


Every other week... 

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Emission said:


> Every other week...
> 
> - Mike


:bareass:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I recently was accepted to a job for Car and Driver.I'm hoping I can drive these cars.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I recently drove a Chrysler Sebring...rental from LAX.

It sucked...in every way.

Mike - can I get a job? Good stuff right?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I recently was accepted to a job for Car and Driver.I'm hoping I can drive these cars.


Cool. I hang with those guys all the time. 



Justin T said:


> I recently drove a Chrysler Sebring...rental from LAX.
> 
> It sucked...in every way.
> 
> Mike - can I get a job? Good stuff right?


Wow. That was impressive. However, considering most places pay by the word (or page), you had better start reviewing craploads of cars. 

- Mike


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

$750 for 2 floormats? WTF? They should be standard. And I thought Porsche nickeled-and-dimed customers to death.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Emission said:


> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> - Mike


Ferrari or Lamborghini? The eternal debate. I'm more of a Lambo guy for two reasons:
1. Styling
2. Principle. Ferrari was an arrogant guy whose cars broke down. Lamborghini pointed it out to Ferrari. Ferrari said F Off. Lamborghini said I'll build a better sports car than you...and so he did. They were probably both arrogant, but Ferrari started the fight with arrogance...I don't like arrogance!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

thebmw said:


> Ferrari or Lamborghini? The eternal debate. I'm more of a Lambo guy for two reasons:
> 1. Styling
> 2. Principle. Ferrari was an arrogant guy whose cars broke down. Lamborghini pointed it out to Ferrari. Ferrari said F Off. Lamborghini said I'll build a better sports car than you...and so he did. They were probably both arrogant, but Ferrari started the fight with arrogance...I don't like arrogance!


I lean towards Ferrari for its exclusivity. Anyone with a wad of cash (movie star, NBA player, rapper, etc...) can walk down and buy a Lambo. However, you need history with Ferrari before you can get on the list and order a new one.

I also like the scream of a Ferrari engine over the roar of a Lambo. :eeps:

- Mike


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Emission said:


> I lean towards Ferrari for its exclusivity. Anyone with a wad of cash (movie star, NBA player, rapper, etc...) can walk down and buy a Lambo. *However, you need history with Ferrari before you can get on the list and order a new one. *


You state that like its a good thing. That's not exclusivity, that's snob appeal, and entirely an "old money" POV.



> I also like the scream of a Ferrari engine over the roar of a Lambo. :eeps:
> 
> - Mike


+1. I especially like the sound of the V-8 Ferraris. A ride at Road America in a 360 CS was amazing.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> You state that like its a good thing. That's not exclusivity, that's snob appeal, and entirely an "old money" POV.
> 
> +1. I especially like the sound of the V-8 Ferraris. A ride at Road America in a 360 CS was amazing.


Maybe. But I don't like the "rock star" mentality of your typical Lamborghini owner these days. 

- Mike


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

That is one nice car:thumbup: I have a friend that has one but I don't think it is the new light version. I heard he recently bought another one so I guess he now has 2. Some people have a hole burning in their pockets:dunno: Rich young Chinese dude in California.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Emission said:


> Maybe. But I don't like the "rock star" mentality of your typical Lamborghini owner these days.
> 
> - Mike


Ferrari owners seem to be quite showy as well...driving their Red Ferraris (how many red Lambos have you seen?), wearing their red ferrari hats, wearing gold jewelry, chest hair popping out, etc.

I've meet many more "under the radar/low key" Lambo owners than Ferrari owners.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

thebmw said:


> Ferrari owners seem to be quite showy as well...driving their Red Ferraris (how many red Lambos have you seen?), wearing their red ferrari hats, wearing gold jewelry, chest hair popping out, etc.
> 
> I've meet many more "under the radar/low key" Lambo owners than Ferrari owners.


Do you know that Lamborghini doesn't like to make red Lambos? It stems from their hatred of Ferrari... 

- Mike


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Emission said:


> Do you know that Lamborghini doesn't like to make red Lambos? It stems from their hatred of Ferrari...
> 
> - Mike


I know...it was more of a rhetorical question.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd cut off a limb to have your job


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> I'd cut off a limb to have your job


But then you wouldn't be able to do his job... :dunno:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Emission said:


> I lean towards Ferrari for its exclusivity. Anyone with a wad of cash (movie star, NBA player, rapper, etc...) can walk down and buy a Lambo. However, you need history with Ferrari before you can get on the list and order a new one.
> 
> I also like the scream of a Ferrari engine over the roar of a Lambo. :eeps:
> 
> - Mike


Forgive my ignorance, but if I were to win the powerball I couldn't just go into the local Ferrari dealership and order up a brand new one? :dunno: I understand that one can be on a couple year waiting list to get their newly ordered Ferrari but I had no idea that not just everyone could walk into the dealership and order a brand new one.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan... said:


> I'd cut off a limb to have your job


Keep the limbs intact. It is more about being at the right place at the right time. 



chicagofan00 said:


> But then you wouldn't be able to do his job... :dunno:


True. You need 'em all.



chicagofan00 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but if I were to win the powerball I couldn't just go into the local Ferrari dealership and order up a brand new one? :dunno: I understand that one can be on a couple year waiting list to get their newly ordered Ferrari but I had no idea that not just everyone could walk into the dealership and order a brand new one.


It is my understanding that having money is only half of the issue. You also need to get a build slot and more...

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

So you want my job...

This is accurate.

http://artofmanliness.com/2009/10/15/so-you-want-my-job-road-test-driver/

- Mike


----------

